# 04/17/2010 Ride @ Busco Beach



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, I have someone bugging me to put these videos up so I am doing it...ya'll enjoy.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great vids!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice videos .. looks like my kinda riding territory


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Deenie I appreciate u sayin im buggin u ab these vids u wanted them on here as bad as me lol to show the the mimb family how we do it in nc lol haha


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

muddmonkey said:


> Deenie I appreciate u sayin im buggin u ab these vids u wanted them on here as bad as me lol to show the the mimb family how we do it in nc lol haha


Lol....thats right!! One thing about the Zilla's...they sure grip really well.


----------

